# Show off your toolbox & tools



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

I was working at a Dealership (layed off now) and this is stuff i used nearly everyday. 
bottom and top boxes, bottom ~$100, top $130








Misc stuff in the bottom drawer, wire, bag of rags, misc bolts, lube








My money maker, IR 1/2" impact gun adjustable speeds. for the price this thing is amazing, impact sockets, 16" breaker bar and air chuck. i used this drawer the most.








Metric and Standard wrenches








Multi-meter, bandaids, and every car got a thank you card








Screwdrivers and philips








Plier set, vice grips and large and small filter wrenches








Tire plug tools, extensions and ratchets








you don't need to explain what you got, i just have some time on my hands. 


_Modified by Franco... at 11:21 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

When I get home I'll post some pictures of mine. Pictures to the insides of the drawers will be posted later as it's at my parents house







BTW, I'm a machinist so oh well if they aren't ALL mechanic related stuff.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

Here's some of mine as you've asked.



























































































































































































































_Modified by Vdubs at 11:15 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

nice and organized







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_Here's some of mine as you've asked.









You know, pawn shops often have tools for sale. 
I noticed you are lacking a few pieces to make a set, like missing a couple wrenches or a socket here and there.
If you start shopping around, you could probably end up with an almost complete set that will get you through most jobs like an oil change or brake pad replacement.
Combined with what you have spent so far in the pics, plus probably another $150 for the singles needed from the pawnshop, you could have a decent set for a decent price. I mean, you figure there is about $1000 or $1100 in tools shown, then a couple hundred more for the pawn stuff you need to make a full set, and I bet you could get that sorted for under $1500.
When it is a full set, let me know, I'll buy it from you for $2000, let you make $500+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My tools are either stuff people have given me, or I got passed down to me, and they are all tossed into a filiing cabinet I use as a tool box. I kind of organize it, like dumping all the pliers and screwdrivers into one drawer, metric sockets in another, etc, etc. 
I do, however, own all of the VW specialty tools needed to rebuild an 020 trans, which is about half a drawer full















Broke


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Broke)*

not to be a dick but dude are you serious $1000 in tools there? I bet thats what he paid for the sockets alone. everything looks well kept and clean. there is probably about $5-6K including the boxes. thats a rough estimate tho.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

Broke's my buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is all good.
The boxes cost £3k on there own and he knows exactly what they cost, he's played with them and i kept telling him how much they cost, like £100 for a ratchet (good job it's all tax deductible), it's about £10k in tools ish, nearly 30 years of collecting and my full time job if you wondered.



_Modified by Vdubs at 4:36 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

didn't know...now come on people post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franco...* »_not to be a dick but dude are you serious $1000 in tools there? I bet thats what he paid for the sockets alone. everything looks well kept and clean. there is probably about $5-6K including the boxes. thats a rough estimate tho.

No, I wasn't being serious








Like he said, the box was £3K, which is $5K+ in american money








I was just being a tart....I like calling them Snap-Off too.....he is a Snap-On fan








Here are some pics of my trans tools....
































I had them out to put down a new mat in the drawer. I'd take pics of the other tools, but I just pile that crap in, exactly opposite of what Vdubs....piled in, dirty, no organization, etc..








Broke


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_ 










I see some Sony, JVC, and Pioneer radio keys in there.
I'll post up pics of my stuff tomorrow. My tool collection is weak sauce compared to that though.


_Modified by Nrcabby at 11:49 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Nrcabby)*

You guys are all spoiled. Gimme a $25 set of wrenches and I'll go to town on anything!








Ok so theres also a set of 1/2" drive and 3/8" 12 point sockets and allen sockets in there somewhere (at least in the room.) My tools are scattered about between work, the tool box, parents house, and the apartment rebuild.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Jetta2dr)*

O M G
ps. i hate you all


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_Here's some of mine as you've asked.








_Modified by Vdubs at 11:15 AM 11-17-2005_

ugh ur pictures reminded me i need to get a set of those conector pin removal tools ive been pissing my self off for a good week using 2 straight picks to remove pins from gm weather pack connectors and similar. ill try to get some pictures of my tools right now im just working out of a 36" wide roll cab doing mobile electronics work i sold my nice box to pay off school and all my tools that dont fit in my box now sit at home in rubber maid totes.








Tech schools rape you with tuition










_Modified by Black86GTI at 7:11 AM 11-24-2005_


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Black86GTI)*

Ok, so my stuff mainly consists of machinist stuff cause well, I've been a machinist for the past 8 and some years. Here's all my stuff, with exception of a .0005" Interapid test indicator and a Mitutoyo 0-6" digital caliper and other misc items.
Total guesstimation of my toolbox is somewhere around $7k+ easily, the roll away, maple top, fold out shelf, bench top and riser are about $1,400-$1,500, made by Kennedy. All my inspection equipment is all top of the line stuff, Starrett, Mitutoyo, Interapid, Etalon, Meyer Gage, Brown and Sharpe, etc.... This will last me a lifetime, so I think one day I'll open my own busniess. What can I say, I love my toolbox.

















































Note: Missing tools from this drawer are currently in my seperate portable tool box.
























Note: All material in this drawer is either Titanium, Stainless Steel or Aluminum
















































The book that is my candy store for EVERY machinist part need that I have ever come across. I completely decked out my toolbox from this catalog and still have another $1600 picked out that I need. 
































































These use to be in my toolbox(when I was at work) but since they're very temperature critical(not like everything else isn't), that and I don't want my surface plate marked up(currently has a cover on it) I leave them in the house, as well as my gage pins (class ZZ undersize).

















Note that the gage pins I have in every .001 increment from .011"-.625"!!!















This is what I normally might keep with me wherever I go. Had the basics to what I need. Plus my rollaway is all machining stuff.








My tool box may seem messy to others but in the words of my dad, a retiring machininst instructor of 30+ years(plus in the shop for 10+ years: "A machinists's toolbox is his home. He knows everything about it and when something is missing. Knows it better than his wife, and it doesn't talk back."


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Very nice. I love measuring things, so you have a couple drawers that make me drool....and a couple drawers with stuff that if I knew what they DID, I would probably drool as well








I have a $20 set of calipers, and that Mahr dial in the pic in my post....the mahr is the only one I think is any good....you'd be one to know, are Mahr decent?









_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_My tool box may seem messy to others

Absolutely shameful















Broke


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_Very nice. I love measuring things, so you have a couple drawers that make me drool....and a couple drawers with stuff that if I knew what they DID, I would probably drool as well








I have a $20 set of calipers, and that Mahr dial in the pic in my post....the mahr is the only one I think is any good....you'd be one to know, are Mahr decent?








Absolutely shameful















Broke

As for Mahr, if I'm not mistaken, aren't they still with Federal? I know of Mahr Federal from their precision air gages and such and yes, they are a good brand. Have some very nice precision test indicators. Comparable to Tesa and Interapid. When I was buying tools for my box and purchasing my test indicators, I already have a .0005" one but wanted something better, so I purchased a .0001" test indicator. Then I saw that Tesa had a .000050" test indicator and bought it. Cost me $250 but I honestly bought it just to have a .000050" test indicator. Call me crazy but I think it's funny.







I love my toolbox.
Another thing about the calipers, with Starrett you pay for the name BUT you get a GREAT product. If it was Mitutoyo, you pay a bit cheaper but it's still really good equipment. 

Also, about my box being messy, it's just because I've used misc items out of it as right now it's in my parents garage but I generally keep all the inspection equipment inside to prevent and type of thermal damage from the coldness, especially in the winter time. When I had my box at work, I kept better care of it than I did my car. Sad to say that I've spent more on my toolbox than my car? Either way, I do take care of my tools (machinist ones atleast). But I do need to clean the box up some.


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_Here's some of mine as you've asked.

















Nice collection Vdubs. I am interested in the pin removal tool with the square black handle. I have the 2 red & green Lisle versions. What is the part # & manufacturer? Where did you get it & relative price? Is it the 1.5 or 3.2mm version? Sorry to bother you on this but I have been looking for some tools to remove the wires from the back of fuse box plugs. The Stahlwillie & Hazet are too expensive & I am looking for other alternatives.
& Broke… I see where your screen name came from. I really want a 202 puller & the arm collection makes me envious. 
I need to go to the Garage tonight & just might get it presentable for some pics. I mostly have Hazet hand tools. & small collection of specialty VW tools for air & water cooled VW. I’m not a pro mechanic just a VW hobbyist for 15+ years.



_Modified by vwpieces at 8:06 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_ Sorry to bother you on this but I have been looking for some tools to remove the wires from the back of fuse box plugs. 

No bother, it's 3mm and it's a wurth tool I bought 15+ years ago, it's spring loaded and it does the small pins in the mk1 fusebox iirc.
The blue ones are made by AMP, VW supply the workshops with these for the newer cars.











_Modified by Vdubs at 2:31 AM 11-26-2005_


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_As for Mahr, if I'm not mistaken, aren't they still with Federal?

Yes, I think they are, the web site says Mahr Federal, Carl Mahr GbmH.
The only job is does is to measure the end float on the trans shafts, so I can pick the right shim, but I wanted a fairly decent one, so I only had to buy it once.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_& Broke… I see where your screen name came from. I really want a 202 puller & the arm collection makes me envious.

The puller on the wall is a Kukko 20-10 with 2 optional set of hooks. The long 250mm are for the 1st gear sync hub at the bottom of the pinion shaft, and the little ones with the flat ends are made by Matra, and used for getting under 5th gears. The other set came with the puller, and are general use arms.
Broke


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

Thank you for the info. I was on Wurth site a month a ago & do not recall seeing the tool. Having a part # is a huge help. I was looking for some connectors on the Wurth site. No Wurth account, so all I can do is pay pout the poop shoot from another reseller. I did get the connectors I needed though. The Amp # are 
965721-1
965720-1
965719-1
Correct? Hard to see. I have also tried to search for AMP terminal tools on the internet too. Not knowing the part #'s makes it difficult & just the "AMP" in the search brings up alot of time wasitng web sites. 
& Broke:.. I just checked the Kukko book & the one is the 20-2 Mostly used in Bentley for various pulling applications on the aircooled. The 202# is what is in my head at the time. That info is indeed helpful too as to what length arms are needed for the different gear sets. 
Do you guys, Vdubs & Broke, by chance work together? Looks like you guys could do a heck of a engine & tranny repair business. Came in to answer my Q' at about the same time too. 
Sorry I do not mean to go on in this post without fulfilling the request of the original post... This is why this forum was made however not this specific post.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_& Broke:.. I just checked the Kukko book & the one is the 20-2 Mostly used in Bentley for various pulling applications on the aircooled. The 202# is what is in my head at the time.

Not on my wall








Mine is a 20-10, if you have the Kukko E-01 catalog, page 8, the 20-2 is the next size up from mine. 
Mine is 120mm wide, and comes with 100mm hooks, while the 20-2 is 160mm wide, and comes with 150mm hooks.
The head of the screw is 17mm on mine, and 22mm on the 20-2.
I'm using them for rebulding 020 boxes.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_Do you guys, Vdubs & Broke, by chance work together? Looks like you guys could do a heck of a engine & tranny repair business. Came in to answer my Q' at about the same time too.

No, just good friends....he is a few thousand miles from my location








Ideally, we'll get him moved to the US, and we _can_ go into business together, and make some scratch








Broke


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
Not on my wall










Oh, sorry, I know. Just that I would like a 20-2 for my own. I do have the E catalog in hand & have been paging it since my last post. What is the part # of the internal race extractor you got hanging there next to the 20-1? Just the # in the head will do, I can figure out the fixture needed. That is for the pinion race, correct? I would like to make a note in the catalog in case I ever come across one... used. It is hard to afford these things new with the dollar in its current state.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_Oh, sorry, I know. Just that I would like a 20-2 for my own. 

Ah, I see









_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_What is the part # of the internal race extractor you got hanging there next to the 20-1?

20-10















the 20-1 is the next smaller puller from the 20-10








The counterstay is a 22-2, the silver internal extractor attached to it is indeed for the pinion small bearing race, it is the 21-6.
The black internal extractor in the last pic, on the bench, is a 21-3, and it is used for the mainshaft roller bearing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_It is hard to afford these things new with the dollar in its current state. 

In ANY state, stupid tools








While pricey, they do fit very well, I expect they'll last a lifetime easily if taken care of, and they work very well.
Broke


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
20-10















Broke

Now I am totally confused... can we start over? Just kidding, I have it correctly noted in my catalog. 
I almost forgot, I have to call a guy this weekend to check out a pile of dealer tools. Mostly aircooled from what I take. It is local & reasonably priced. Maybe I will get lucky & get my 20-2 with atleast one set of arms. 
Thank You Sir for the information you have provided.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_Now I am totally confused... can we start over? Just kidding, I have it correctly noted in my catalog. 

Sure, 20-1 over the 20-10 beside the 22-0 next to the 2-20 on page 20, continued from page 2.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_I almost forgot, I have to call a guy this weekend to check out a pile of dealer tools. Mostly aircooled from what I take. It is local & reasonably priced. Maybe I will get lucky & get my 20-2 with atleast one set of arms. 

Those deals are always sweet. I got quite a few from a guy in Texas who bought the tool stock of 3 dealerships when they closed, including 2 VW places, and the tools were new. Not 'like new', new-new! They were still in the corrosion resistant paper.
I'm still looking for the VW circlip pliers, I'd like to try them.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_Thank You Sir for the information you have provided. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Broke


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
I'm still looking for the VW circlip pliers, I'd like to try them.


The 161A? I will keep an eye open for one. I will also ask my tool guru buddy in CA to see what he got. I know he has all the VW aircooled tranny tools & may have a spare. 
Hmm also listed as VW161A in the Zelenda little book, 161A was taken from an OLD Baum book. 


_Modified by vwpieces at 3:17 AM 11-26-2005_


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_The 161A? 

That's the one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Broke


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_










I dont know about you but my co-ax indicator is my favorite guage ever! Makes life easy when dialing into an ID!


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (2002maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_
I dont know about you but my co-ax indicator is my favorite guage ever! Makes life easy when dialing into an ID!

Yes yes, the co-ax is VERY VERY handy when dialing in a hole. Funny thing is that when I use it, I actually kinda use it like a test indicator. I don't like to turn the spindle on when using it, only when trying to dial in the last few .0001"'s do I turn it on. Elsewise, I just center is visualy and then turn it the opposing 180 degrees in the X and Y. Doing it that way I can get within' .0003 in well under a minute. But it's all personal preferance. BTW, Blake co-axial indicators are the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

Well I finally got my tool pics uploaded.... A LOT of pics so I will just give you this link to the album
http://photobucket.com/albums/...t=all
I have a large collection of German Hazet hand tools. Craftsman, were my original set. I also have other various makes of other German tools & alot of Specialty tools for working on VW's, both air & water cooled. I am a hobyist & not a pro-mechanic by any means. I do all my own work. 
Feel free to link any pics you have questions on. I have alot of aircooled tools pictured so many people may not recognize them. 
OK I decided to link a few pics of my favorites
This is a Hazet 169N tool cart... filled with Hazet hand tools.








A VW water cooled engine holding fixture, fits into the second pic of the aircooled Porsche engine holding fixture. Made my Matra. 
















I have a few more cool tools & tool boxes here at home & will get them pictured in the future. 



_Modified by vwpieces at 3:08 PM 12-4-2005_


----------



## BoostCrazy8v (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*

WoW







You guys have a killer set of tools. K++++ for all of you!


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (BoostCrazy8v)*

here's some shots of mine.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (kwalton)*

wow!! i only use a 150 pc tool set from craftsman and one or two specialty tools i have picked up... i'm going to be entering a tech school at the age of 24 yea i think i'm starting late but i made a decision on my career golas since i love to do it on a daily basis for free for my friends anyway!! i guess i should start collecting tools for future jobs!! i do have to say i have pretty much pulled my car totally apart and then swapped a vr6 in with only this tool set some good friends helping hands and a couple of beers!! imagine what i could do with one of your guys extensive sets!!


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_ imagine what i could do with one of your guys extensive sets!!

Imagine what we already do with them







.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_
Imagine what we already do with them







.


i have so many fabrication ideas and not tools to make them come to life!! i'm sure you guys could could make a v-dub with those tools a rubber band, 100 feet of sheet metal, and a keg!! magiver style


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

Some VERY nice stuff going on here. I'll get some pics of my tool chest here soon (theyre at school right now)


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_
This is a Hazet 169N tool cart... filled with Hazet hand tools.










Hazet=win. Better than snap-on IMHO.
I just picked this up. Mostly because I thought it looked cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by eurozex at 12:55 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (eurozex)*

First you say

_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_ Hazet=win. Better than snap-on IMHO. 

Then you say

_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_ I just picked this up. Mostly because I thought it looked cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You tend to find people that buy snap-on have a stightly more complex reason for buying them than looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

Your reading a little too much into what I said, but thats ok. I buy hazet tools because they are quality, much like people buy snap-on becuase they are quality.
I just thought the box looked sorta retro, thats all.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (eurozex)*








Blame Broke it was him that got me excited, he's such a shirt (ignore the "r") stirrer

















_Modified by Vdubs at 6:47 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (eurozex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_
I just picked this up. Mostly because I thought it looked cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I have that 190L here at home. New never used. I can not get myself to give up my Jansport Backpack I use as my portable. Backpack is alot easier to carry through a junkyard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








There is alot more to quality tools than looking good. Snap-On is good quality when it comes down to it. For the money I choose Hazet because they do not polish the tools. I like the knurled ridges on the sockets & the flat plating on wrenches & such. Oily/greasy fingers makes handling Hazet tools a pleasure. The plastic handles on the ratchets are also nice to your hands & if you bump some paint the plastic is more forgiving. I have developed arthritis @ age 35 & also have some other issues with my wrists. Last count was 10 broken bones in my hands. (do not let you children ride BMX) 
I am a fan of German engineering & the "DIN standards" in manufacturing & metalurgy. Reason for driving German made VW's & using the tools.
Check out the link to the album if you wish to see more HAZET tools. I did not want to flood this post & make it impossible to view for dial-up. I have not bought any new Hazet tools lately. The exchange rate for the Euro + shipping makes them too expensive. 
BTW I also have a few more things here at home I have not pictured. Stay tuned I may get more pics this weekend. These are some things I do not want to keep at my garage... Some good stuff & older "new" items. I would consider myself a collector, some I use all the time & some I would not.



_Modified by vwpieces at 12:58 PM 12-18-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:58 AM 8-29-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*








gone. i need the photobucket space.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:59 AM 8-29-2006_


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

makes me smile when tools are organized like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

it will be more organized when i get my new toolbox.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_
There is alot more to quality tools than looking good. Snap-On is good quality when it comes down to it. For the money I choose Hazet because they do not polish the tools. I like the knurled ridges on the sockets & the flat plating on wrenches & such. Oily/greasy fingers makes handling Hazet tools a pleasure. The plastic handles on the ratchets are also nice to your hands & if you bump some paint the plastic is more forgiving. 
_Modified by vwpieces at 12:58 PM 12-18-2005_

Thats funny because I have always prefered my snap on and S-K wrenches to anything because I like the polished finish, it makes clean up for me tons easier. I have had ratchets with plastic handles and always chew them up pretty badly...I guess it all comes down to preference.


----------



## BoulderGTI (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

I HATE YOU ALL!


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (BoulderGTI8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoulderGTI8v* »_I HATE YOU ALL!









MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*

Ahh Old School Scirocco II








Mine







Kiding




















_Modified by atoson at 5:50 PM 12-25-2005_


----------



## BoulderGTI (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_
MERRY CHRISTMAS!









Your stuff is all so nice!
heres my budget crap:
No name box








some sockets


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

Some of mine...
















































Still building it up as I go..and no, my parents didn't buy me _any_ of that. I gotta keep em back at work though


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

you guys need to invest in some Gear-wrenches... so nice.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vdubstreets)*

What makes you think we didn't







.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

i just got a set for 30 bucks at a pawn shop (retails for 70) the ones with the switches. 
they are AWESOME!!


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (vdubstreets)*

Humpty bumpty, keep this alive.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*










Did that screwdriver prop come with the box or is that an accessory? I Like that, it will keep them from rolling around.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Royale5)*

It's a wrench rack.


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

been so long since i've checked this...lots of nice stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyPuppy (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

















nice collections http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (NastyPuppy)*

this thread makes me want to go clean my tool box up


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (not SoQuick)*

BROKE WINS ::HANDS DOWN::
I have been getting closer to a matching set of what you have pictured for tranz work I just can't buck-up the$ for the "master extractor" set
PICS to come


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (MKIII-JP)*

I'm no way near all of the above stuff but I get the job done. I'm still a student, one day I'll have a kick ass toolbox too.
















Here's the dirty garage, about 2-3 months ago. Can't wait to have the garage done like I want it. I even have a second floor above that is used as storage for now.










_Modified by BlackFoxer at 3:37 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_I'm no way near all of the above stuff but I get the job done. I'm still a student, one day I'll have a kick ass toolbox too.

































needs more stidkers















just kidding 
some nice collections on here 
has inspire dme to go clean mine up today


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_










Vdubs - I noticed a few Pozidrives in there, have you ever needed them? If so, on what?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Afazz)*

Yes all the time, lots of things use pozi, I take lots of things apart not just cars, I use whatever fits best.


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Vdubs)*

wow all of them are so organized compared to the tools that are in my basement. i have tons not just cars but wood working and all that stuff. i wish i had a nice garage and some nice big cases to keep everything in nice order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (shortys7777)*

i picked this gem up a few weeks ago


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

That Matco box is sweet, as is that yellow Snap-On. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to have either one of those, just no $$$. 








I've got one of those that somebody gave me (full of SAE taps). It's become my new 'carry' box. I really need to get my tools organized better. I've got a Craftsman 4pc rollaway in the garage, a Craftsman bottom chest as well as three 'hand' boxes in the trailer, the carry box in the picture, and two more 'hand' boxes in the truck. Stuff ends up all over the place.








I bought one of these a few years back when it was on sale. My set didn't include the wrenches, but it's a great portable socket set. Everything's organized, and it's got pretty much everything you need in SAE and Metric, 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drives.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franco...* »_









Hey, how do you like those SK impact sockets? I was thinking about picking up a set or two. The 30pc metric set _looks _great, especially for $150-$200 online. They're all laser etched now, too. 
How does the Matco box compare to Snap-on KRL or Macsimizer? Or is it more comparable to mid-range units?
Lots of great tools in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I need a digicam







I need a new tool chest too, my Craftsman is so overloaded the wheels don't turn anymore. And I keep 90% of the VW-related tools in my hand box, which is around 60lbs.


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Afazz)*

sk sockets are great, swivels have saved my life more than once.
my box is very comparable to a snap-on KRL series. i got it used, its about 2 years old. absolutely nothing wrong with it, all the drawers are very sturdy and roll without any problems.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (NYCgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCgolf* »_
needs more stidkers















just kidding 
some nice collections on here 
has inspire dme to go clean mine up today

better on his box then on his ride


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (WolfzGangVR6)*

somebody on here has one of these for $2k


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Mk1Racer)*

Well I guess its my turn








Wrenches. On the right are SK and on the left are Great Neck. A couple of Craftsman peices thrown in for good measure. Note the multitude of 13mm wrenches. Both sets are Metric:








1/4" drive. All SK:








3/8 sockets. The small set in Kobalt, the deep well set is Great Neck. The other ones are mix n' match:








1/2" drive. Ratchets/breaker bar/extensions are SK. Most everything else is Craftsman:








Allen wrenches and bit sockets. The set in the box is SK, the 12pt on the left is Hazet. The short set of hex keys is Allen. The rest is just no-name stuff:








Screwdrivers and pliers. The "Channel Locks" and "Vice-Grips" are from their respective brand names. The screwdrivers and everything else are mix n' match:








Hammer, file, punches, taps. All no-name:


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Franco...)*

I really just started building up my tool boxes a couple of years ago. Before that I had just the carry along tool boxes. 
The tall one is a 15 drawer Craftsman unit with the top compartment and the three small storage compartments on the bottom unit. I wish I had paid the extra for a ball bearing unit, but the standard draw sliders are working just fine, even with the extra weight of things like air tools and my tool collections.









Hammers, breaker bar, etc.
Three small drawers - Sharps, Marking, and Socket Wrenches








Pull out tool carrier








Extensions, etc.








Screwdrivers








Spec. Tools








Pliers








Misc. Wrenches








Sockets - this drawer needs some cleaning...








Small parts cubbies








More Wrenches








VW Specific Tools - Timing belt tools, Suspension tools, etc.








Air tools, etc.








More spec. tools and kits








Tool Kits and the oh so valueable Mighty-Vac









The smaller tool box is a Stack-On unit that I purchased from an estate sale complete with the tools you see inside for a whopping $50. I almost felt bad. Once I got home and cleaned it up, I really did feel bad. Most of the sockets you see are Snap-On, Matco, or Craftsman. The wrenches are almost all Craftman...








Sockets, screwdrivers, Ratchets








Wrenches and sockets








Misc wrenches and socketdrivers








More wrenches








...and the BFH for the stuck bolts...









I also have a few hanging on the pegboard. Part of this weekend's plan was to complete the wall with white pegboard...may have to go to Home Depot after dinner. 








When I take the VW engine down to the basement for the winter rebuild, I will take the Stack-on unit down there since most of the tools in there are duplicates of the stuff in the Craftsman unit.
Mikey


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Actually moved into a new box..old box is for sale (pm me for details)
here are the new pics
























































































old box, for reference


----------



## Ian F (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

*TWO* full width drawers!! BRILLIANT!








edit: just found it in the catalog...








The old box looks nice. Post it in the FS: thread here. Wish it weren't so far away... 


_Modified by Ian F at 11:58 AM 9-20-2006_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Ian F)*

I hope I can have some boxes that are that nice someday. All the stuff you see in the pics I posted (and more that I didn't photo) I carry in my plastic Craftsman portable thats 20" x 12" x 6" or so. It probably weighs about 60 lbs, and I don't have room for everything in it. 
I'm thinking of dividing my tools between my boxes (I have another box about the same size) but I don't know exactly how I want to divide them. I'm thinking that one box can house my ratchets/socket strips and the other box can house everything else. Or maybe the tools I use most often in one and everything else in the other.


----------



## Ian F (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_I'm thinking of dividing my tools between my boxes (I have another box about the same size) but I don't know exactly how I want to divide them. I'm thinking that one box can house my ratchets/socket strips and the other box can house everything else. Or maybe the tools I use most often in one and everything else in the other.









Before I was forced to consolidate into my rollaway combo, I kept my most used tools a 2-drawer box. Ratchets & sockets in the top section, wrenches in the top drawer, screwdrivers in the bottom drawer. It weighed a ton, but it allowed my to take my tools to where they were needed.


----------



## KraftwerkMk1Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (Ian F)*

Here's my setup. Nothing as big as some of your collections, but I'm collecting more tools little by little, mainly all Craftsman...
Top drawer is all ratchets and sockets








T-handle hex wrenches








Misc junk, electrical stuff, zipties, razor knives, etc.








Pliers








Metric wrenches








Pry bars, screwdrivers, my Ingersol Rand impact gun, and the 4lb Stanley sledge, which I found in the parking lot of my apartment


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: Show off your toolbox & tools (KraftwerkMk1Jetta)*









I've got the Snap-On version of that small box on the left, great box!!


----------

